# British trolleys



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

THis is an interesting video of British trolleys. Note; about 1/2 way through, how they reverse the trolley pole.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDhaZElJ4Ho


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video... I wonder how they rev. with out losing the trolley pole conection??? I watched it twice and still can't fig. out how they did with it coming off the wires.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

The video is not old - just made to look old being in b&w. It was filmed at the National Tranway Museum in Derbyshire, England. You may have noticed the 'Y' where the trolley pole turned. This was not common. The more usual practice was for the conductor/conductress to pull down the trolley pole by means of an long cord, walk into the centre of the roadway, then to the other end of the car where they re-positioned the trolley wheel on the contact wire.It became easy with practice they say.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup, that's why all the trams, as they are called here in UK, are double-ended. The driver has a removable handle that he removes from the end he has finished operating from, and then transfers it to the other end...

The museum itself is well-worth a visit - the trams are more colourful than you could possibly believe! 
tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

